# Changes to Club Wyndham Access???



## ronparise (Dec 21, 2012)

There is an interesting post on the Wyndham owners forum. Here is the gist of it:

"CWA is changing! People who already have CWA contracts will not see their contracts change (unless they buy more points of course). They keep right of first refusal.

Wyndham realizes "right of first refusal" doesn't work for anyone and they are going to now offer CWA contracts with a "dissolution of trust" feature. The way it was presented to us, when you don't want a paid up CWA contract with this clause anymore, you tell Wyndham and they will take it back. They might pay you for it (or not at their discretion). Of course, if you want a contract with this dissolution feature, you have to buy more points. 

So, there may come a day when CWA won't go to the resale market. There will be a waiting list of people wanting to get a retail priced CWA contract. Once Wyndham has the waiting list situation, that's when they can begin paying to take them back. This is how Wyndham can continue to have retail points to offer without having to build a single new resort."

this poster has a pretty good BS detector, and if she thinks its true it probably is...im inclined to believe it, as it dovetails nicely with what i learned at the most recent board meeting.

it seems as if (and I hope)Wyndham is figuring out that a buy-back program makes sense for everyone...sellers have a legitimate way to be done with the program, if thats what they want, and Wynham gets points to sell with no development costs. (like WAAM) Unlike WAAM it doesnt help to grow the club in terms of new members or new resorts

Its going to be interesting to watch this play out (if it does)


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Dec 21, 2012)

Wow, i may end up buying into CWA if this turns out to be accurate...Even if they don't pay me a single cent for my ownership, a simple out like this is exactly the moves i may be willing to pay retail to support


----------



## lcml11 (Dec 21, 2012)

ronparise said:


> There is an interesting post on the Wyndham owners forum. Here is the gist of it:
> 
> "CWA is changing! People who already have CWA contracts will not see their contracts change (unless they buy more points of course). They keep right of first refusal.
> 
> ...



Could very well be true.  There have been some mutterings about right sizing the timeshare business.  I will pass on this feature, but I think it could very well have the desired result if they do it.  Especially if they take the deeded properties back in exchange for Access points plus the new purchase.  This could be a win win win for everyone.

Ride may have a point, this feature, I would think, could have significant value to a re-tail purchaser that the re-sellers could not match.


----------



## winnipiseogee (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks Ron - something like that would make a heck of a lot of sense for Wyndham.  They could probably go on ebay right now and buy 10 million CWA points much more cheaply than they could build an additional room somewhere.  

My first though is that it wouldn't kill the resale market because wouldn't a seller rather get $500 for their points contract on ebay (as opposed to simply dissolving it).   I think the reality of it is that 90% of people will take the easy way out and simply turn the points back in to Wyndham. 

When I first got my CWA membership last week I wasn't that impressed.  I've since spent the last week pretty much non-stop on clubwyndham.com though and now I'm realizing why you guys like it so much.  Guess I need to buy another CWA contract soon....


----------



## CO skier (Dec 21, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Wow, i may end up buying into CWA if this turns out to be accurate...Even if they don't pay me a single cent for my ownership, a simple out like this is exactly the moves i may be willing to pay retail to support



You would prefer to pay a $15K-20K or more premium for a retail CWA contract with an "easy out" versus buying a resale contract for $1 plus closing and then paying a broker a few thousand dollars to sell it when the time comes?

I don't see the Wow factor.


----------



## lcml11 (Dec 21, 2012)

winnipiseogee said:


> Thanks Ron - something like that would make a heck of a lot of sense for Wyndham.  They could probably go on ebay right now and buy 10 million CWA points much more cheaply than they could build an additional room somewhere.
> 
> My first though is that it wouldn't kill the resale market because wouldn't a seller rather get $500 for their points contract on ebay (as opposed to simply dissolving it).   I think the reality of it is that 90% of people will take the easy way out and simply turn the points back in to Wyndham.
> 
> When I first got my CWA membership last week I wasn't that impressed.  I've since spent the last week pretty much non-stop on clubwyndham.com though and now I'm realizing why you guys like it so much.  Guess I need to buy another CWA contract soon....



I think you will like your purchase(s) through Club Wyndham Access.  My guess continues to be that the weeks program and now the deeded properties program (Club Wyndham Plus program) are now second and third place programs in the Wyndham systems.


----------



## lcml11 (Dec 21, 2012)

CO skier said:


> You would prefer to pay a $15K-20K or more premium for a retail CWA contract with an "easy out" versus buying a resale contract for $1 plus closing and then paying a broker a few thousand dollars to sell it when the time comes?
> 
> I don't see the Wow factor.



If it comes with an ability to convert existing contracts into the Access program, that would be a triple WOW plus a few extra WOWs.


----------



## CO skier (Dec 21, 2012)

lcml11 said:


> I think you will like your purchase(s) through Club Wyndham Access.  My guess continues to be that the weeks program and now the deeded properties program (Club Wyndham Plus program) are now second and third place programs in the Wyndham systems.



... that is certainly the way the sales weasels have already positioned CWA.

Informed people will figure out what program works best for them.


----------

